# Trovoada em Portalegre 16 Maio



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 18:27)

Desta vez não consegui muito mas aqui vão algumas fotos. Plena paisagem no radar, 2 pontos vermelhos!


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Mai 2011 às 19:11)

Mais uma


----------



## Geiras (16 Mai 2011 às 19:46)

Boa célula


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mai 2011 às 15:32)

Desculpem desenterrar o tópico mas um pequeno resumo da trovoada já está editado. Não tem muito do que se passou, o resto está em filmagens de telemóvel que não inclui devido à qualidade:


----------



## actioman (27 Mai 2011 às 23:42)

Epá este tópico escapou-me! 

Grandes registos da minha capital de distrito! Com um colega sempre tão dedicado e atento, não te escapa nada! 

Adorei a última foto que tens com essa célula de meter respeito!
Tu ai estas num local bem privilegiado para as trovoadas, não tivesses mesmo ao lado uma serra com mais de mil metros! Um sonho deve ser assistir a uma trovoada lá no alto! hehehe 

O filme está também muito bem conseguido! Parabéns! Temos _Steven Spielberg_ cá pelos alentejus! 

Abraço e obrigado pela partilha! 

PS- Edito apenas para referir o facto de ser uma enorme alegria, ver a juventude aqui da nossa casa, demonstrando tão grande entusiasmo pela meteorologia! Não me quero estar aqui a "armar em velho sábio", mas fico muito feliz por ver que o futuro está assegurado com estas gerações bem activas e muito habilidosos no manejo da multimédia! 
E acreditem que não digo isto para parecer bem, digo-o porque é uma verdade!


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mai 2011 às 23:46)

Obrigado! Ao minuto 1:07 com aquilo do telemóvel, eu não cheguei a incluir as filmagens porque como se vê, ficava claro de mais e a qualidade não era a melhor.


----------

